# Farewell Poisson, my old friend...



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

I was truly blessed to share the last 3 years with a beautiful, and gentle Betta. I'm still trying 2 accept that he's gone, but I know he was suffering. As much as it pained me to do so, I had 2 euthanize sweet Poisson this afternoon. :BIGweepy: I've fought with this difficult & delicate issue, torn between my own selfish desire to keep him, and the need to put an end to his suffering. Through days of emotional turmoil, I finally chose to do what was best for him. I felt terrible about it, but I know he is swimming happily, and free of illness, beneath the Rainbow Bridge. My son was oblivious until about 15min ago.... He noticed his lifeless tank & asked me in a panicked tone, "Mommy, where mine Poisson go?" Thinking to myself "how do I explain this to a 2yr old?", I broke down in tears. I'm still crying, as I write this.... My beloved friend is gone. I never thought one could get so emotional over a fish, but I am a wreck! I wish I'd been able to successfully breed him & his legacy live on thru his fry, but he was just to gentle of a soul, and was content to live out his days never spawning. I can honestly say Poisson was one of a kind...and his passing has left a gash in my heart. I only wish I knew what to tell my son... Poisson was his buddy, and responded best to him. He had him trained to surface with 4 taps, and come to the front and socialize, with 2 taps. Nobody taught my son how to train a fish, he just did it on his own... In any event, my prayers are with Poisson as he passes thru he entrance to Eternity, and frolicks in the warm waters below the rainbow bridge....


R.I.P. Poisson


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh my... I am so sorry to hear about your loss. I saw his name and my heart immediately dropped. I always saw your user name and saw threads and posts where you talked about him -- it's just something I recognized right away. I am so sorry about your loss. I will send Fishy and Corsaro to meet him and swim with him in the betta heaven. They will be happy to have a new friend  I know this is hard, I lost Corsaro the day before my birthday -- I only had him 8 months. And we lost Fishy almost exactly a year to the day that we got him and each time it was extremely difficult. My oldest, Iggy, would have been with me three years next month and he is slowing down in his old age, but I am just trying to stay positive and keep him healthy. I am so sorry again and I hope you can find SOME sort of comfort from my blabbering.  SIP Poisson


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

ricepattyfish5 said:


> Oh my... I am so sorry to hear about your loss. I saw his name and my heart immediately dropped. I always saw your user name and saw threads and posts where you talked about him -- it's just something I recognized right away. I am so sorry about your loss. I will send Fishy and Corsaro to meet him and swim with him in the betta heaven. They will be happy to have a new friend  I know this is hard, I lost Corsaro the day before my birthday -- I only had him 8 months. And we lost Fishy almost exactly a year to the day that we got him and each time it was extremely difficult. My oldest, Iggy, would have been with me three years next month and he is slowing down in his old age, but I am just trying to stay positive and keep him healthy. I am so sorry again and I hope you can find SOME sort of comfort from my blabbering.  SIP Poisson


Thank u... Poisson had been with us for a little over 3 yrs... And I'm sure he was well over a yr old when I found him. He was a special guy, unlike any other betta I've ever had, or will ever have again. And to think he was a "garden variety" Walmart CT! His memory lives on, and I'm sure that ur boys will help him find comfort in fishie nirvana! I only just realized about 2 weeks ago that he was a Giant CT, which from what I've read about them, explains his gentle demeanor. I tried my best to keep him healthy, but old age finally made him so weak he couldn't even eat anymore. He went thru a lot with us... Moving from TX, to AL, then FL, and back to Alabama. Each time he took it in stride, never getting over stressed, tho at one point, some of his tank-mates (male guppies) nearly killed him. He had his own 3.5g tank for the last 6-8mo of his life, and until recently, "Owned" it, lol. He was quite funny at times & even had a brief love affair with this funky, purplish plastic plant I placed in the corner of his tank... He often would embrace it, as if trying 2 spawn w/ it.... A FREAKING PLANT!!! Over the last several weeks, I watched him slow to the point I thought we'd lost him on several occasions, he was having trouble surfacing for food & air (it took all he had toward the end), until finally he refused to eat. This went on for over a week, and I couldn't bear to let him go that way. I knew euthanasia really was the only option. I already miss him terribly, but I know he's finally at peace. It was a difficult decision, but in the end, I'm glad that I had enuf love for him to end his suffering. I've never had to do something like this b4.... But it gives me peace knowing he's free....


----------



## cheekysquirrel (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss :-( I'm also sorry that you had to make such a difficult decision. It was a very brave thing to do. It sounds like he had a long and wonderful life, and he was very lucky to have you.


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

cheekysquirrel said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss :-( I'm also sorry that you had to make such a difficult decision. It was a very brave thing to do. It sounds like he had a long and wonderful life, and he was very lucky to have you.


Thank u..... He was part of our family, and it's hard letting go. I'll always remember the gentle giant he was, and pray that he finds tru peace under the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Wiggyl (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm so sorry ]= I know it was a hard decision


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

^Thx.... It really was hard, but atleast he's not suffering any more.... Knowing this helped me make the right decision. He lived a long, healthy life, and will always live in my heart.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. He lived to a really good age, and you gave him such a lot of love.

SIP Poisson.


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

^thx IndigoBetta, he was a special boy & I miss him terribly. He's better off now, finally at peace, beneath the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Ghostie (Mar 26, 2014)

I've had to put down several fishes before...never fun.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

^ Thank you... I miss him deeply, but his passing really has affected my 2.5 yr old son more than either myself or my husband. He cried over him yesterday, and insisted I was telling him a "story" about Poisson being gone. He loved him dearly, we all did :-(


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

Ghostie said:


> I've had to put down several fishes before...never fun.


I've never had to euthanize a fish b4, until him... It hurt just as bad as when we had to euthanize our beloved 8yr old wolf hybrid, that had suddenly become unpredictable and highly aggressive in reaction to diminished hearing & eyesight from old age. I had raised him from a 4wk old pup, & losing him truly broke my heart, but also I knew I was acting in his best interest, as I was with Poisson, when I had to euthanize him. I firmly believe this philosophy: When u love an animal as part of the family, it's best to let go when it's obvious that they're not getting better (whatever the health issues they may be facing), and keeping them alive brings them senseless suffering. It's only right, if they're declining rapidly.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Sorry for your loss, he was a beautiful boy.


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

beautiful Betta said:


> Sorry for your loss, he was a beautiful boy.


Thank u.... He was certainly unique! I wish I knew who Walmart's betta supplier was 3-4yrs ago. I have never seen another like him, but would luv 2 find another rainbow pastel dragon giant DRCT. May he swim in peace 4 eternity :-(


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

Sorry for your loss I know ho it feels to loose maybe one of your first bettas.


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

Poisson wasn't one of my 1st, but he was my son's 1st betta, 4 that matter, his very 1st pet. He is still completely devastated by Poisson's passing. I'm still doing my best, helping him cope as much as I can, but he is only 2 1/2, and really 2 young 2 understand the cycle of life. Poisson will forever remain in my heart, and I'm sure lil man's as well. He was a very special betta, and I wish I'd been able to breed my gentle giant successfully b4 he died.... I would at the very least have had his fry to pass his awesome genetics down... He was unique 4 sure.


----------

